# إدارة غرفة التحكم الذكية لسلامة خطوط النفط والغاز .



## رمزة الزبير (18 نوفمبر 2011)

إدارة غرفة التحكم الذكية لسلامة خطوط النفط والغاز . 

أرفق مقالة من جريدة خطوط الأنابيب والغاز وهي مقالة مفيدة توضح تنظيم 

(Pipeline and Hazardous Materials Safety Administration (PHMSA) 

المبادئ التوجيهية الإجرائية المكلفة تنظيم PHMSA يشمل الفئات التالية : 

1) الأدوار والمسؤوليات -- هذه القاعدة يتطلب أن يكون لدى مشغلي خط أنابيب والمتابعة إجراءات مكتوبة إدارة غرفة التحكم. يجب على المشغلين تحديد الأدوار والمسؤوليات من وحدات التحكم في حالات التشغيل العادية ، وغير طبيعية في حالات الطوارئ. 

2) توفير المعلومات الكافية -- مطلوبة من قبل مشغلي خطوط الأنابيب هذه اللائحة النهائية للتأكد من أن يعرض SCADA جديدة وعرض لأنظمة SCADA أن يتم توسيع أو استبدال تلبية لأحكام المعيار الآراء التي تحكم يعرض مثل هذه API RP 1165. ويلزم للمشغلين للتحقق من صحة دقة يعرض SCADA كلما يتم إضافة أو نقل المعدات الميدانية ، وعندما يتم إجراء تغييرات أخرى قد تؤثر على سلامة خط انابيب لمعدات الحقل أو يعرض SCADA. وهناك حاجة أيضا لمشغلي خط أنابيب اختبار أي احتياطي لنظم SCADA واختبار والتحقق من وسيلة لتشغيل خط أنابيب يدويا (في حال فشل SCADA) في السنة على الأقل. 

3) تخفيف التعب -- يجب أن مشغلي خط أنابيب تنفيذ تدابير لمنع التعب يمكن أن تؤثر على قدرة تحكم على أداء حسب الحاجة. وسوف يحتاج المشغلون إلى تحولات في الجدول الزمني على النحو الذي يسمح لكل وحدة تحكم بما فيه الكفاية بعيدا عن واجب الوقت للتوصل إلى ثماني ساعات من النوم المتواصل. يجب تدريب مشغلي وحدات التحكم والمشرفين عليهم للاعتراف آثار التعب وتنفيذ استراتيجيات تخفيف التعب. أخيرا ، يجب أن يكون كل الإجراءات المشغل إقامة الحد الأقصى لعدد الساعات التي يمكن أن تعمل وحدة تحكم. 

PHMSA يعترف بأنه قد تكون هناك حالات الطوارئ نادرة خلالها عامل قد تجد الحاجة إلى الخروج عن الحد الأقصى الذي أقامته لضمان التغطية الكافية في غرفة التحكم لمواجهة الطوارئ. تبعا لذلك ، لائحة تنص على أن إجراءات المشغل قد توفر للانحراف عن الحد الأقصى في حالة الطوارئ. لن يؤدي إلا إلى مثل هذا الانحراف يسمح إذا لزم الأمر للتشغيل الآمن لمنشأة خط أنابيب. PHMSA أو رئيس وكالة الدولة المعنية ، حسب مقتضى الحال قد تكون ، واستعراض مدى معقولية أي انحراف عن الحد الأقصى. 

4) إدارة أجهزة إنذار -- إنذار SCADA هي أداة رئيسية لإدارة عمليات خط الأنابيب ، ولكن الأرقام المفرط للمنبهات يمكن أن تطغى على وحدات تحكم. هذه القاعدة يتطلب لمشغلي خط الانابيب لتطوير خطط إدارة التنبيه مكتوب . يجب أن تتضمن استعراضات شهرية من نقاط البيانات التي تم اتخاذها قبالة مسح أو أن يكون قد أجبر أو قيم دليل لفترات طويلة. وسوف يحتاج المشغلون أيضا للتحقق من صحة نقاط ضبط المنبه ، الانذارات الخاطئة ، واستعراض خطط إدارتها التنبيه على الأقل سنويا. هناك حاجة ايضا انهم لرصد محتوى وحجم النشاط الذي يجري توجيهها إلى وحدات التحكم بها (بما في ذلك أجهزة الإنذار وإجراءات موجهة إلى وحدات تحكم من مصادر أخرى غير نظام سكادا) على الأقل سنويا. 

5) إدارة التغيير -- مشغلي يجب النظر في الآثار المترتبة على حدوث تغيرات مستقبلية في خط الأنابيب لغرفة عمليات التحكم. يجب أن تشمل وحدات تحكم ، وممثلي وحدة تحكم ، أو إدارتها في التخطيط المسبق لتنفيذ تغييرات هيدروليكية مهمة الهيدروليكية أو التكوين التي يمكن أن تؤثر على عمليات غرفة التحكم. يجب إنجاز هذه المشاركة مع ما يكفي من الوقت قبل تنفيذ التدريب الكافي للسماح ، وتطوير الإجراءات ومراجعة من قبل وحدات تحكم المتضررة. ويجب أيضا أن أؤكد مشغلي الاتصالات الجيدة عندما يكون العاملين في الميدان وتنفيذ التغييرات المادية لمعدات خط الأنابيب أو التكوين. 

6) خبرة التشغيل -- يطلب من مشغلي خطوط الأنابيب لاستعراض تجربتهم التشغيل لتحديد الدروس التي قد تحسن التحكم في إدارة الغرفة. على وجه التحديد ، يتعين على المشغلين لمراجعة أي حال الإبلاغ عنها وتحديد ما إذا كانت الإجراءات غرفة التحكم ساهم في هذا الحدث. يجب تحديد المشغلين ، من هذه الاستعراضات ، وجوانب الحدث الذي قد ينعكس على وحدة تحكم التعب ، والمعدات الميدانية ، وتشغيل أي جهاز الاغاثة والإجراءات وتكوين نظام SCADA ، و / أو SCADA أداء النظام. يجب أن تشمل المشغلين الدروس المستفادة في برامج التدريب وحدة تحكم. 

7) التدريب -- يطلب من مشغلي خطوط الأنابيب لديها برامج تدريب رسمي ، بما في ذلك القائم على الكمبيوتر أو غير المحاكاة بالحاسوب (على سبيل المثال ، منضدية) لتدريب وحدات تحكم على الاعتراف والتعامل مع الأحداث غير طبيعية. ويجب أيضا توفير التدريب لديهم معرفة وحدات تحكم عمل النظام خط الأنابيب ، خاصة وأنها قد تؤثر على تطور الأحداث غير الطبيعية ، ومسؤوليات الاتصالات في إطار خطط المشغل الاستجابة للطوارئ. 

8) التحقق من الامتثال والانحراف -- يجب أن المشغلين وبناء على طلب مسؤولين عن سلامة الأنابيب ، تقديم هذه الغرفة برامج الرقابة الإدارية المنجزة إلى المنظم للمراجعة. وطلب إعادة النظر في خطة وعادة ما تكون في سياق عملية تفتيش التنظيمية حيث سيتم استعراض مدى كفاية خطط إدارة غرفة التحكم والتدريب ، وكذلك الامتثال للمشغل مع كل من المتطلبات المشار إليها أعلاه.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورة أخت رمزة على جهودك


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (18 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررر بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمودالحسيني (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سمير عمار (3 مارس 2012)

شكراً ونتمنى المزيد والمزيد 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------

